# Hymer spare parts agent



## Tucano

Hello,
Could someone please provide me with the contact number of the guy, Darren if my memory serves me correctly, who supplies spare parts for Hymers.
I think he was the main guy at Brownhills originally. I am specifically looking for the switch/relay that operates the rear step in my 1999 Hymer, it stopped working, again :roll: , almost as soon as we landed on French soil.
I quite like France myself :lol: 
Thanks in advance for the help offered.
Norman.


----------



## Tucano

BUMP


----------



## cheshiregordon

he's still with brownhills only at Nottingham - he was due to be made redundant but until recently was stiil working for them.


----------



## joedenise

you could try http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ everone says he knows everything about hymers

joe

ps brownhills are no longer agents for hymer


----------



## Tucano

Thanks for that, I will give him a call now,
Thanks again.
Norman.


----------



## 113016

If you have no joy, you could try Peter Hambilton at Preston or Edgehill Motorhomes at Mansfield

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/

or you could try one of the new Hymer dealers. This would test their service.


----------



## Chausson

Her's his email address.

[email protected]


----------



## MyGalSal

Darren is working for Brownhills, Newark - or at least he was 2 weeks ago. I spoke to him to order parts for my van. Ring the Newark number, press the number for Parts and then Darren is Hymer Parts. (They have Hymer Parts and other parts)

Sal


----------



## crazyhorse

Hi
Just ordered and received a complete set of inner window surrounds, fitted with net and pleated blinds for my yr 2000 B544.
Expensive, but the 'van is going so well that we decided to give it a spruce-up and this is part of it.

Darren at Brownhills identified the correct items from Hymer Germany and they were here in seven days. Excellent service for a thirteen year old vehicle!
I thoroughly recommend the service Darren gives. I couldn't even get a quote for the parts from one of the 'new dealer network'!

Incidentally, the old side and rear window units are for sale if anyone is interested. They are in full working order, with only a few marks on the pleated blinds.
They are easy to fit as they come fully assembled. They are like hens teeth to find pe-owned.
PM me if interested.


----------



## Nordet

Last time I spoke to Darren, he was handling the HymerUK shop on ebay as well as the hymer spares - I got the impression he was still in Preston I guessed working from home.

I emailed with a description of a part I required, already tried 2 of the new distributors without luck. Not only did he identify it immediately, they had it and I received it within 2 days.


----------



## veevee

Darren is helpful, friendly, competant and gets orders right, what a major asset to Brownhills. 

He's a pleasant man with a young family but was about to be made redundant. 

After arranging along with Liz a couple of complex orders for our 20 year old MH, we wrote to Brownhills to tell them we were so pleased with the service and effort from both of them and they would be losing a major asset when he goes. 

Maybe others who are pleased would do the same in recognition of the effort he puts in?


----------



## HymerUK

*Hymer UK*

Hi, I'm Darren Leadbetter and I do indeed still work for Brownhills managing the Hymer Parts side of the business as we have retained both the parts and servicing franchise. Brownhills didn't want me to leave the business and I didn't want to leave Brownhills so using today's technology we found a solution where I could have an office at home linked to Newark's phone and IT systems with the same access to Hymer that I've always had. I take the calls, order the parts from Germany if we haven't already got them in stock and they are despatched from Newark. I've been working with Hymer parts for the past 11 years so am delighted to continue doing so and as has been mentioned I also manage our Hymer UK Ebay site.

Oh and thanks for the kind comments - I do my best. J


----------



## GEMMY

Welcome Darren your knowledge will be invaluable.  

tony


----------



## Murph404

*Pls help. Hymer c594*

Hi looking for shower clear door for shower. Have not manged to find one anywhere.

I also need windows
Many thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon Murph404, 

If you can PM me your serial number or VIN then I would be happy to look at the Hymer parts system and post details of the shower door for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Murph404

22040708 is the serial number Chris.
Your help in this matter is appreciated.
Many thanks Murphy.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning Murph404,

Thank you for providing me with your serial number, I have now had an opportunity to locate what you need from the Hymer parts system.

The diagram below represents the shower door in your Hymer motorhome;









Position 5 & 6 are no longer available so you will need to purchase the complete assembly in position 1.

Position 1 PN 1206633 €245.65 (€272.10) Hymer currently have 59 in stock

Please note that prices are subject to change, require exchange rate conversion to £ and exclude VAT and carriage. The price outside of the parentheses is our price, and within the parentheses is the Hymer SSP.

You can purchase this from your preferred Hymer dealer and you can find the dealer network here:

http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## LittleGreyCat

I'm looking for a few spares for the B544 and having trouble locating a UK based Hymer parts dealer.

Are Brownhills still supplying spares?

Are Premier Motor Homes?

Last post in this thread was a couple of years back.


----------



## BillCreer

LittleGreyCat said:


> I'm looking for a few spares for the B544 and having trouble locating a UK based Hymer parts dealer.
> 
> Are Brownhills still supplying spares?
> 
> Are Premier Motor Homes?
> 
> Last post in this thread was a couple of years back.


Brownhills are and they are very helpful.


----------



## bognormike

Brown hills will probably charge an additional margin as they are no longer dealers. PRemier are very helpful and Chris there has access to the full parts database: no silly additional mark-ups.


----------



## LittleGreyCat

I've asked both suppliers - we shall see who can supply, and for how much.


----------



## BillCreer

Out of interest what are you after?


----------



## LittleGreyCat

Male half of gas locker catch to hold the lid up.

Half a dozen grey plastic end caps for the wooden slats under the near side seat/bed.

Reversing sensor (discussed in other thread).


----------



## BillCreer

Slat ends.........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...lat+end.TRS0&_nkw=hymer+bed+slat+end&_sacat=0

Brownhills old stock which includes male/female door catches..........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/brownhill...TRK:MEFSXS:MESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654


----------



## pippin

I may still have a load of slat ends.

When I replaced the saggy slats I used IKEA® ones (much cheaper!) and didn't need the plastic cups.

Yours for the p&p - if I can find them!

PS I doubt that any supplier can match Chris at Premier for helpfulness, ability and price for Hymer parts.


----------



## LittleGreyCat

BillCreer said:


> Slat ends.........
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...lat+end.TRS0&_nkw=hymer+bed+slat+end&_sacat=0
> 
> Brownhills old stock which includes male/female door catches..........
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/brownhill...TRK:MEFSXS:MESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654


Thanks - just illustrates that my mastery of search terms is somewhat lacking.

I searched the Brownhills eBay shop and didn't find the catches.


----------



## LittleGreyCat

pippin said:


> I may still have a load of slat ends.
> 
> When I replaced the saggy slats I used IKEA® ones (much cheaper!) and didn't need the plastic cups.
> 
> Yours for the p&p - if I can find them!
> 
> PS I doubt that any supplier can match Chris at Premier for helpfulness, ability and price for Hymer parts.


Thanks - I have some on the way but I would still be interested in a few more for spares. Given that I have a number of broken ones, logic predicts that I'm likely to break some more.

I do note that you had saggy slats.

Our slats don't seem to have any sag in them at the moment - were yours on the side bench or the drop down over cab bed?

Or somewhere else?


----------



## pippin

Somewhere else!

We have a fixed double bed transversely over the garage.

There is a supporting spar down the centre and two lines of slats for each side.


----------

